# Sunday Goose Hunt



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Still have room for a hunt this Sunday. Eagle Lake -Garwood areas

$180 each

Sammy Romano 713-306-3574

Also booking for Duck/Goose hunts Saturday November 18-thru and including Thanksgiving Day November 23.

Note: Wednesday 22 is booked

Thanks 
__________________
www.texashunting.net


----------

